# BBC iPlayer relaunched on Nintendo Wii



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 18, 2009)

The iPlayer is back on the Wii promising a better experience: 



> The new iPlayer channel will be available to download from November 18, and the BBC are hoping that it will prove a hit among the one million Wii users in the UK.



Haven't tried it yet as my Wii channel seems to have gone walkies, but going the comments on the above link it's quite good. No high def from what I can tell however, have you tried it? What's your impressions?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Nov 18, 2009)

Rather pathetically, I updated my Wii this morning while I made a cuppa.

The iPlayer channel is really rather good - very nice interface, smooth picture, no complaints at all. Very nice having this on my main telly.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 18, 2009)

Did mine earlier, seems ok , good interface and the pic isn't too bad, would still watch on pc though, on hd, if i can. But then i have a 22" monitor and a sofa to sit on to watch things on pc, not like i'm sat in an uncomfortable office!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 19, 2009)

Downloaded this at last, first impressions are it has a very nice interface, easy to nav about, loads pretty fast but can't help feel the picture quality lets it down slightly. HD can't come fast enough for me! That said it's very cool to have access to all this on the main tele, Channel 4 should do a 4oD one...


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 19, 2009)

all over channels will probably follow site, not to be out done 5 was last to join the replay online. I hope it not going to get stupid, Wii - iPlayer Demand Five - Xbox 4oD - PSP3

Can you still down load and watch later ?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Nov 19, 2009)

Not on the wii, nor are you likely to be able to with no hard drive. It does take SD cards though, but I would say BBC/Nintendo are unlikely to take the trouble.

I wonder how things like BBC iPlayer Channel for Wii get paid for?

The BBC of course are duty bound facilitate access to the content that the license payers have paid for, so iPlayer for Wii probably ticks a few boxes there, but it's also a big draw for Nintendo. I had my Wii on for the first time in a weeks yesterday, and after I'd caught up on Eastenders I had a poke around the Wii Shop, watched a few videos on the Nintendo channel, then ended up playing Mario Kart worldwide for an hour! I expect the BBC didn't provide this channel as a gift to Nintendo, (who are always looking for ways to make people switch on their wiis).


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 19, 2009)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Not on the wii, nor are you likely to be able to with no hard drive. It does take SD cards though, but I would say BBC/Nintendo are unlikely to take the trouble.
> 
> I wonder how things like BBC iPlayer Channel for Wii get paid for?
> 
> The BBC of course are duty bound facilitate access to the content that the license payers have paid for, so iPlayer for Wii probably ticks a few boxes there, but it's also a big draw for Nintendo. I had my Wii on for the first time in a weeks yesterday, and after I'd caught up on Eastenders I had a poke around the Wii Shop, watched a few videos on the Nintendo channel, then ended up playing Mario Kart worldwide for an hour! I expect the BBC didn't provide this channel as a gift to Nintendo, (who are always looking for ways to make people switch on their wiis).



Perhaps the BBC will charge for use outside the UK?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Nov 19, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Perhaps the BBC will charge for use outside the UK?



No. It won't be available outside the UK at all. BBC worldwide makes a pretty penny selling the rights to a lot of these shows abroad, and something like this would compromise that massively.

I'm just wondering who put it together. BBC people?, Nintendo People? A Mix? And who was paying their wages. Just out of curiosity.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Nov 19, 2009)

Downloaded it to my Wii yesterday but not used it yet.

I have used the iPlayer on my PS3 though and it was pretty good. A little juddery to start with while it buffered over my nasty, slow DSL connection, but afterthat it was fine.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 19, 2009)

I downloaded it yesterday, but also finally got round to buying Mario Kart so have become completely addicted to that instead.


----------

